# Woman Saves Injured Skunk



## win231 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

This video just made my day!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2021)

Well, bless her fuzzy little heart - we need more people in the world like her...


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2021)

Skunks need love too.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 30, 2021)

being that close to a skunk is not a good idea. tame or otherwise because they carry rabies!!!


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> being that close to a skunk is not a good idea. tame or otherwise because they carry rabies!!!


Every warm-blooded animal except Opossums can carry rabies.  That includes dogs & cats that go outside.  But they have to get it from another animal before they can transmit it; they don't just "automatically" have it.  And they can't transmit rabies until they're showing signs of it, which would be obvious.


----------

